# [BETA]Browser Add-on zur deaktivierung von Google Analytics



## Eiche (29. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Google hat scheinbar vor geraumer zeit ein Tool/Browser-add-on veröffentlicht das den Hauseigendenkdienst, der Mittlerweile auf jeder größeren Website zu Hause ist , unterbindet.
Damit werden nicht mehr Daten wie Stichwörter , Mausklicks , Besuchte Websites und so weiter an Google eigene Server gesendet.


Unterstützte Browser sind bisher  Microsoft Internet Explorer, Google Chrome, Mozilla Firefox, Apple Safari und Opera.

Download-Seite für das Browser-Add-on zur Deaktivierung von Google Analytics

Nachtrag: 
Bei Firefox 6 kommt[Ihr Browser unterstützt das Browser-Add-on zur Deaktivierung von Google Analytics nicht.] aber Firefox sieht das scheinbar anders und verweigert das tool nicht.
​


----------



## XT1024 (29. August 2011)

Das Ganze finde ich etwas merkwürdig. So etwas von google selbst? Ich meine... 
  adblock+ blockt das Zeug doch schon ewig aber die google-paranoia ist bei mir auch nicht so ausgeprägt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

Nicht kompatibel mit Firefox 7


----------



## Eiche (29. August 2011)

weiß nicht habt er auch von FF 6 behauptet aber FF6 arbeitet damit


----------



## rAveN_13 (29. August 2011)

mit dem firefox addon adblock plus kann man http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js deaktivieren was viele seiten enthalten. Geht natürlich auch die URL komplett 

Alternativ müsste es auch mit noscript gehen.


----------



## skdiggy (29. August 2011)

witzig ,google veröffentlicht ein addon das die Daten blockt die sie eigentlich für werbung und co brauchen


----------



## butter_milch (29. August 2011)

Wenn das Add-On von Google selbst stammt, stimmt da doch etwas nicht


----------



## Kaktus (29. August 2011)

Warum soll da etwas nicht stimmen? Google schlägt doch so zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Einmal kann man sich gegen Klagen stemmen, da man darauf hinweisen kann das es eine Möglichkeit gibt das Sammeln von Daten zu unterbinden, und das sogar aus eigenem Haus, und zum anderen macht man bisherige Skeptiker glücklich die sich bisher gegen Google ein wenig gesträubt haben.


----------



## MiToKo (29. August 2011)

Bei mir wird das sowieso schon durch NoScript blockiert, genau wie viele andere nervige Sachen.


----------



## jojo0077 (29. August 2011)

Wie genau funktioniert das mit AdBlock+ ?
Ich benutz das schon ewig aber wegen Google Analytics hab ich da noch nix eingestellt...


----------



## Gadteman (29. August 2011)

MiToKo schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das sowieso schon durch NoScript blockiert, genau wie viele andere nervige Sachen.


 
Also wer FF ohne NoScript nutzt, ist selber Schuld..
Mit eines der ersten Pflichtaddons bei der Installation des FF.


----------



## Kaktus (29. August 2011)

MiToKo schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das sowieso schon durch NoScript blockiert, genau wie viele andere nervige Sachen.


 
Nur das NoScript nicht das blockieren kann um das es hier geht


----------



## Genghis99 (29. August 2011)

Ich glaube Google Analytics war schlau eingefädelt. So wie ich verstanden habe, sorgt das Script auf jedem beliebigen Server dafür, das dieser die Daten und Statistiken an die Goggle Server übermittelt. Also gar nicht mein Rechner -
Das Plugin sorgt nun dafür das dieses Serverscript nur für einen Browser mit Plugin keine Daten mehr sendet. Also für Alle eingeloggten User ohne Plugin werden weiter Nutzungsstatistiken übermittelt ...

Und - naja - da Google Analytics Serverseitig arbeitet - nutzt NoScript oder Adblock nicht die Bohne - diese Programme arbeiten auf dem lokalen Rechner.


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

Für Opera brauche ich dafür doch kein Addon, was für'n Unsinn. Allerdings kommt es komplett nicht zum Zug, während das Addon den eigentlichen Einsatz nicht verhindert - nur die Petzfunktion.
Nein, danke. Ich bleibe bei meiner eigenen Lösung, da weiß ich, was ich habe. Ich brauche nicht noch mehr dubiosen Googlekrempel.


----------



## XT1024 (29. August 2011)

Warum soll adblock+ da nicht funktionieren? Wenn ich diese *http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js* nicht lade, kann diese doch auch nicht machen... was auch immer sie sonst macht.

Aber ich bin für Aufklärung offen.

edit:

https://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/tracking/schutz-vor-tracking.html
Punk 3, was besseres hab ich gerade nicht gefunden.

noscript und adblock+ kümmern sich beide um *http://www.google-analytics.com
*


----------



## da_exe (29. August 2011)

Beim Firefox unterbindet Ghostery die Google-Facebook etc. Datenklau Dienste. Wenn man dann noch Browser#protect, Noscript, und Adblock benutzt ist man eigentlich rund um geschützt. Chrome is da nich so weit mit Protect Addons.


----------



## klink (29. August 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Beim Firefox unterbindet Ghostery die Google-Facebook etc. Datenklau Dienste. Wenn man dann noch Browser#protect, Noscript, und Adblock benutzt ist man eigentlich rund um geschützt. Chrome is da nich so weit mit Protect Addons.


 
Jeap, Ghostery blockt den ganzen Misst incl. der A..sozialer Netze und Tracker. Ghostery gibt es für alle Browser.


----------



## Axel_Foly (29. August 2011)

kommt das nur mir komisch vor oder geht das anderen auch so, dass ihr einem produkt von google das gegen ein produkt von google geht nicht vertrauen könnt?


----------



## Genghis99 (29. August 2011)

Wobei Google das egal ist - die Nutzungsdaten wieviele das Plugin nutzen,  ist auch nur ein Puzzleteil in der Datensammlung.


----------



## Explosiv (30. August 2011)

klink schrieb:


> Jeap, Ghostery blockt den ganzen Misst incl. der A..sozialer Netze und Tracker. Ghostery gibt es für alle Browser.



Danke, wusst ich noch nicht und habs mir gleich mal installiert . 
Nutzte vorher nur Adblock+ und Webutation für Chrome in Verbindung mit Anti-Tracking für Facebook.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Liza (30. August 2011)

Wozu ein blödes Addon, wenn man das ganz einfach in der Hosts Datei sperren kann? Hab hier mal meine Googlesperreinträge, es funktioniert ansonsten alles wie gehabt sprich Google Mail, Youtube ect. Aber trotzdem danke an den Threadstarter...


```
127.0.0.1 pagead.googlesyndication.com
127.0.0.1 pagead2.googlesyndication.com
127.0.0.1 adservices.google.com
127.0.0.1 video-stats.video.google.com
127.0.0.1 www.google-analytics.com
127.0.0.1 google.syndication.com
127.0.0.1 ssl.google-analytics.com
127.0.0.1 4.afs.googleadservices.com
127.0.0.1 imageads.googleadservices.com
127.0.0.1 partner.googleadservices.com
127.0.0.1 www.googleadservices.com
```


----------



## Krautmaster (30. August 2011)

is doch total jucke ob so Zeugs transferiert wird. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Google Passwörter / Anmeldenamen oder andere kritische Inhalte übermittelt, das hätte derart Konsequenzen... kann sich Google nicht erlauben.

Gegen Dinge wie Suchbegriffe, Falscheingaben,  hab ich eigentlich nichts, google lernt so und die suche funktioniert wieder ein Quenchen besser.

genauso SteetView. Mega Aufstand und später nutzt es wieder jeder in seinem Navi oder um sich anzusehen wie es im Urlaub vor Ort aussieht.


----------



## Genghis99 (30. August 2011)

Irgendwann - macht man was, bei dem man sich unbeobachtet fühlt, und die ganze Welt guckt zu. Big Brother - unfreiwillig und ohne Preise.
Wenn wir verhindern wollen, das jeder Idiot überall seine Neugier befriedigt (sei es ein Spanner oder Google)  muss man sich halt wehren.
Gegen Spanner hilft ein Rolladen, gegen Google Adblock, Plugins und etc.

Es ist nämlich keine Frage, ob der Einzelne was zu verbergen hat - es ist die Frage, wieweit wir solche Leute gehen lassen.


----------



## nyso (30. August 2011)

Das ist schon seit Monaten draußen

Außerdem gibt es für Webseitenbetreiber die Möglichkeit, die Daten zu anonymisieren. Die letzten vier Ziffern der IP werden nicht übertragen, damit ist eine Zuordnung unmöglich.


----------

